# 189 Invitations: February 2020



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

January 2020 was good as per the initial trends.

Let's hope for the best for February 2020


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

How many invites are expected in February seeing the current trend for this FY?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ev12 said:


> How many invites are expected in February seeing the current trend for this FY?


No expectations because of the horrible 2019 invitation trend.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

ev12 said:


> how many invites are expected in february seeing the current trend for this fy?


200


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

nacalen said:


> 200


and why would you say that ???


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr. said:


> and why would you say that ???


Because after the round of 1500 in October, there were 2 rounds of 250, then again a bigger one in January. So, I will vote for 200.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

nacalen said:


> Because after the round of 1500 in October, there were 2 rounds of 250, then again a bigger one in January. So, I will vote for 200.


Fair Enough ..


----------



## rogerdutt (Jan 10, 2020)

*apps*

Nice post and thanks for sharing this to us


----------



## rogerdutt (Jan 10, 2020)

Keep sharing the new things like this.


----------



## rogerdutt (Jan 10, 2020)

I like the post which you shared here and thanks for that.


----------



## rogerdutt (Jan 10, 2020)

You explained in a detailed way and nice to see this here.


----------



## rogerdutt (Jan 10, 2020)

I will bookmark your blog for more details.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a question related to auto update of exp points in EOI.
I will be completing my 3 years in Australia on 20th March 2020. 
Will my EOI updated on 1st march with extra 5 points or on 20th March.
i.e. Skill Select work on MM/YY or DD/MM/YYYY


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun4amit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question related to auto update of exp points in EOI.
> I will be completing my 3 years in Australia on 20th March 2020.
> ...


Only on 20th March or thereabouts 

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

sun4amit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question related to auto update of exp points in EOI.
> I will be completing my 3 years in Australia on 20th March 2020.
> ...


Same thing happened to me last October11. My 8th year was October13 but my skillselect updated pts beforr Oct13. Yours will possibly be updated March18 or 19 or if lucky, earlier. Let’s hope you get the update earlier And stay positive!!!


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

cutiepie25 said:


> sun4amit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks NB and cutiepie. @cutiepie - may I know the exact date it updated. It might be in your skillselect communications.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

cutiepie25 said:


> Same thing happened to me last October11. My 8th year was October13 but my skillselect updated pts beforr Oct13. Yours will possibly be updated March18 or 19 or if lucky, earlier. Let’s hope you get the update earlier And stay positive!!!


may I know the exact date it updated. It might be in your skillselect communications.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

What is this post. I can't find any link. Am i missing anything? Can you please give me the link.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

In general the number of invites will go up after the latest bushfires as there is no money in the kitty.
If I understand my liberals well,they will milk the immigration system hard for funds.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

adumithu said:


> What is this post. I can't find any link. Am i missing anything? Can you please give me the link.


This thread is for discussions and the results thereafter for the Feb round which takes place on 11th Feb

What are you trying to find. ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hsran said:


> In general the number of invites will go up after the latest bushfires as there is no money in the kitty.
> If I understand my liberals well,they will milk the immigration system hard for funds.


This is exactly what is called clutching at straws

Cheers


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

NB said:


> This is exactly what is called clutching at straws
> 
> Cheers


That’s a personal opinion mate and I’m entitled to one just like you.
So jog on mate!


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

I was referring to the post appreciated by Roger Dutt. Apologies as i was not clear in my earlier post.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Mr. said:


> This thread is for discussions and the results thereafter for the Feb round which takes place on 11th Feb
> 
> What are you trying to find. ??


I was referring to the post appreciated by Roger Dutt. Apologies for not being clear in my first post.


----------



## Prasanth_86 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Chances for 75 pointers ?*

With the current trend going, i dont see any change for 75 points right ?


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Can i apply onshore 189 if i am waiting for aat review for my last sub. Visa application. I am currently on a bridging a. Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> Can i apply onshore 189 if i am waiting for aat review for my last sub. Visa application. I am currently on a bridging a. Any thoughts?


Can you get an invite, is the bigger question 
Only those with 95 points are getting invites now a days
Do you have that sort of points ?

Cheers


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

I got the invite on 10 jan 2020.




NB said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > Can i apply onshore 189 if i am waiting for aat review for my last sub. Visa application. I am currently on a bridging a. Any thoughts?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> I got the invite on 10 jan 2020.


Consult a good Mara agent 
Don’t depend on the members experience 
Its your visa fees which are at stake 

Cheers


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

I will. But do you have any personal thought on this?
Cheers,




NB said:


> anujtaya said:
> 
> 
> > I got the invite on 10 jan 2020.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujtaya said:


> I will. But do you have any personal thought on this?
> Cheers,


You have given such little information, that I doubt any one will be able to help you
I personally have absolutely no idea

Cheers


----------



## Sana123 (May 25, 2018)

Hi,

I had submitted my EOI for 189 category (off-shore) in Sept 2019 with 85 points, software engineer ( moved from 75 to 85 in Nov 16). Haven't received an invite yet. I have been reading the posts here. I am considering 190 now. Can someone please help me understand my doubts on 190 and how 491 is different

1) For 190, do I have to create separate EOI for each state?
2) How many states can I apply to?
3) Do I apply for 190 for all states on immi.homeaffairs.gov.au, can someone share links here?

Thanks in advance
Sana


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sana123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for 189 category (off-shore) in Sept 2019 with 85 points, software engineer ( moved from 75 to 85 in Nov 16). Haven't received an invite yet. I have been reading the posts here. I am considering 190 now. Can someone please help me understand my doubts on 190 and how 491 is different
> 
> ...


1. Most applicants create separate EOIs for each state they are interested in
2. You can apply to as many states as you are interested in
3. You have to apply through Skillselect, same as you did for 189

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

rogerdutt said:


> Nice post and thanks for sharing this to us


Can you please share the post which you are mentioning here.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Can you please share the post which you are mentioning here.


Bruh, its spam, ignore it


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Trying to understand how NON-PRORATA invitations work. So if your occupation is Non-prorata, then the based off of Iscah results, the last EOI date for 90 points was 23/09/2019. Does that mean all EOIs lodged before that date from these occupations got invited irrespective of their ANZSCO codes and invidual ceilings?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> Trying to understand how NON-PRORATA invitations work. So if your occupation is Non-prorata, then the based off of Iscah results, the last EOI date for 90 points was 23/09/2019. Does that mean all EOIs lodged before that date from these occupations got invited irrespective of their ANZSCO codes and invidual ceilings?


Yes

Mostly all EOI's before 23 Sept at 90 points are invited except Auditors and Accountants


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes
> 
> Mostly all EOI's before 23 Sept at 90 points are invited except Auditors and Accountants


Hi there,

Any updates on what is the cut off for Auditors and Accountants.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any updates on what is the cut off for Auditors and Accountants.
> 
> Thanks


Check Iscah website or wait for DHA official update

Cheers


----------



## ravin243 (Dec 29, 2017)

Any chances of invite in Feb for 2613 with 90 points and DOE as 8th Nov 2019.


Please advise


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ravin243 said:


> Any chances of invite in Feb for 2613 with 90 points and DOE as 8th Nov 2019.
> 
> 
> Please advise


Based on the current trend low-low-high-low-low-high

No chance, but if DHA are feeling generous and invite 1000+ again then yes


----------



## ravin243 (Dec 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Based on the current trend low-low-high-low-low-high
> 
> No chance, but if DHA are feeling generous and invite 1000+ again then yes


Thanks for the quick advice


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Based on the current trend low-low-high-low-low-high
> 
> No chance, but if DHA are feeling generous and invite 1000+ again then yes


I guess if they wanna suck more money then they should invite more.
Otherwise economy is down where money can come from? China now is isolated by US's ban. Coal export to China must show some signs of decrease :juggle::juggle: No one wants to pay 5 times tuition fees compared to locals to the unis... 
but maybe not this fy after all....


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Maybe they'll do 400 invites Feb & Mar and then surprise us at the final quarter with 1500 invites for Apr, May, Jun hahahahahah.

Last financial year they did the opposite, generous rounds for the first 3 quarters and then 100 invites each month for Apr, May, Jun. Thinking about how they're gonna proceed entertains me a bit


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

Just a quick question. If I have lodged a 189 EOI in November (90pts-nonprorata) with my SkillSelect account, how do I lodge another EOI for 491 (105pts) today? Can I lodge on the same account or do I need to create another account?

I have received a reply from Iscah that it is possible to be invited for both 189 and 491 on the same invitation round if I don't combine my EOIs, which confuses me. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

laudemhirjan said:


> Just a quick question. If I have lodged a 189 EOI in November (90pts-nonprorata) with my SkillSelect account, how do I lodge another EOI for 491 (105pts) today? Can I lodge on the same account or do I need to create another account?
> 
> I have received a reply from Iscah that it is possible to be invited for both 189 and 491 on the same invitation round if I don't combine my EOIs, which confuses me.
> 
> Thanks


Make a separate EOI for 491
Most members don’t mix 2 categories in a single EOI for better control of invites 

Cheers


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

NB said:


> laudemhirjan said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick question. If I have lodged a 189 EOI in November (90pts-nonprorata) with my SkillSelect account, how do I lodge another EOI for 491 (105pts) today? Can I lodge on the same account or do I need to create another account?
> ...


Thanks a lot NB. I'm still confused, so does this mean I need to create a new SkillSelect account for 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

laudemhirjan said:


> Thanks a lot NB. I'm still confused, so does this mean I need to create a new SkillSelect account for 491?


Most members do that
You can use the same email id but have to create a new Skillselect account
If you don’t want the hassle, have both the in the same EOI

Cheers


----------



## walxy42 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey Guys, 

Please who know how many invites were issued in Jan 2020???

Cheers


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Around 800-1200 invited in Jan 2020


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01-16/migrant-workers-could-provide-$6bn-to-australian-economy-study/11869476

Would this add to any extra invitations for the next round?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ev12 said:


> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01-16/migrant-workers-could-provide-$6bn-to-australian-economy-study/11869476
> 
> Would this add to any extra invitations for the next round?:fingerscrossed:


On the contrary it would reduce the invitations as skilled people are not getting skilled jobs so what is the point of inviting them
but anyway DHA don't care about ABC articles


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

For now the govt has stopped talking about immigration, ever since the fires started. Everyone is busy getting that under control and the govt is under pressure with that as well. Hopefully the immigration crisis will fly under the radar for sometime. Since no elections are coming up, there is no reason why they would bring up immigration again.

The whole reason for this immigration crisis to come up is the election. Hopefully it will die down in the upcoming months. Just my opinion. Others can disagree. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> For now the govt has stopped talking about immigration, ever since the fires started. Everyone is busy getting that under control and the govt is under pressure with that as well. Hopefully the immigration crisis will fly under the radar for sometime. Since no elections are coming up, there is no reason why they would bring up immigration again.
> 
> The whole reason for this immigration crisis to come up is the election. Hopefully it will die down in the upcoming months. Just my opinion. Others can disagree.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


I do agree with you mate when ScoMo was re-elected again I felt my chance is very limited.
Now he is under pressure for facing using tax payers' money for his election, as well as delay responses to the fires, hopefully somebody can take over the job and get the immigration program coming back
But not for now for sure, maybe next FY
IMO they just want to cut immi down to get some voters. Since we immigrants here don't have a right to vote then they just don't really care though.


----------



## Jayseanmilano (Nov 4, 2019)

I agree with you mate.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Friends,

I have couple of questions

1. Any chance for offshore applicants with 85 points eff date April 2019 under 2613 to get invitation in this FY.

2. If not 189 what are the other possible options for 2613 under 190/491 if I don't have job offer or relative in regional area.

Thanks.


----------



## David30! (Dec 5, 2019)

Guys, has anyone looked at the home affairs website today? Now showing no visa application processing times due to low level of applicants?! Can we see this as a good thing or a bad thing?! 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

David30! said:


> Guys, has anyone looked at the home affairs website today? Now showing no visa application processing times due to low level of applicants?! Can we see this as a good thing or a bad thing?!
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189


it is not a new thing, its been like that since few months back. 
could be a good thing as they don't have many applications on hand
could be a bad thing as they might not be processing as much as they used to
basically means nothing to me :/


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

ev12 said:


> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-01-16/migrant-workers-could-provide-$6bn-to-australian-economy-study/11869476
> 
> Would this add to any extra invitations for the next round?:fingerscrossed:


Jeez, this is not a good story to share. It doesn't add points for us immigrants at all. Overqualification is bull*hit. It's just a nice excuse not to hire you. 
I'm afraid that the true reason is that you don't have the local connection, local degree or local experience so no one would "trust" you. Especially in Perth which is really conservative compared to other major cities.

Skill mismatch is also bull*hit in my opinion. In a developed country with free marketing, it would be stupid to think that economy would be better if everyone sticks to their particular "skilled" job. 

If off-shore immigrant finds hard to get job, my suggestion would only be joining in local community groups and making friends with the local people, and also if possible, to get a quicker and cheaper local degree.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi,

What will happen if someone who holds a 457 visa(still has 2 years left) gets invite for 189? He is currently offshore and might stay there for a while. Will his 457 get cancelled once he lodges his 189? I think he won't be able to apply for bridging visa while offshore.

Can he also apply for a tourist visa while on 457, and waiting for 189 grant? Sorry I know this is a bit complicated. Just finding ways for him to visit here, should his company not send him back soon.

TIA


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What will happen if someone who holds a 457 visa(still has 2 years left) gets invite for 189? He is currently offshore and might stay there for a while. Will his 457 get cancelled once he lodges his 189? I think he won't be able to apply for bridging visa while offshore.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I will explain the rules which i heard from my friends. If it is wrong, someone from this group please correct it.

After a person applies for the grant, he will get a mail with bridging visa. But that bridging visa gets activated only after 457 visa of that person expires. Hence technically the person with 457 visa can travel to AUS with that visa till it gets expired.

I heard this from my friend who has got the 189 Grant already.

If it is wrong please someone who knows the process correct it. 

In case you are still not satisfied, contact an agent for this.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I will explain the rules which i heard from my friends. If it is wrong, someone from this group please correct it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You will get bridging visa if you are in Australia else i am not sure.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What will happen if someone who holds a 457 visa(still has 2 years left) gets invite for 189? He is currently offshore and might stay there for a while. Will his 457 get cancelled once he lodges his 189? I think he won't be able to apply for bridging visa while offshore.
> 
> ...


Let's say he applies for 189 on-shore, he will automatically be granted a bridging visa A which will be activated after 457 expires and before 189 grant. He can live, work, travel (apply for bridging visa B) without problem.

If he applies for a tourist visa while on 457, the 457 would automatically be cancelled. So don't do it. 

I am not entirely sure about applying for a visa while offshore but with a current valid visa. Please consult a MARA agent. But I don't understand why one has to stay offshore to apply 189 but want to live in Australia while waiting for 189.

Cheers,


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Anyone have additional info on the below iscah post 

DHA have changed their work experience policy as follows –
(this is an extract from their Policy Advice Manual as it is not listed anywhere on their website)

“If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.” 

Contacted acs, but they have replied like there is no change from their side and asked to contact dha. Emailed DHA, but only automated response . I was assessed last year with AQF major in computing with 261312 job code. As per policy manual, if the 2 year deduction is ignored, then additional 5 points can be claimed which will upgrade the score to 90.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Silentpoison said:


> Anyone have additional info on the below iscah post
> 
> DHA have changed their work experience policy as follows –
> (this is an extract from their Policy Advice Manual as it is not listed anywhere on their website)
> ...


Separate thread for this post going on. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a/1494022-changes-work-experience-points.html


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Let's say he applies for 189 on-shore, he will automatically be granted a bridging visa A which will be activated after 457 expires and before 189 grant. He can live, work, travel (apply for bridging visa B) without problem.
> 
> If he applies for a tourist visa while on 457, the 457 would automatically be cancelled. So don't do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

He left Au because his project ended. His company might or might not call him back. 
So, if he'll get the invite soon, he'll do it from offshore. Looking at the current trend, it could take up to a year or more to get a grant. So if his company doesn't send him back, there will be no option for him to visit here. I know this might seem like a small problem for some, but it is to us.

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> He left Au because his project ended. His company might or might not call him back.
> So, if he'll get the invite soon, he'll do it from offshore. Looking at the current trend, it could take up to a year or more to get a grant. So if his company doesn't send him back, there will be no option for him to visit here. I know this might seem like a small problem for some, but it is to us.
> ...


I see. Just making sure that his 457 remains active then he can come back anytime to Aus to lodge the visa then he could get bridging visa.

The reason for 457 not being active before expiry include: the company contacts DHA saying he is no longer working in Aus. or He applies for another Aus visa.

Make sure you confirm this with a MARA agent.

cheers,


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> He left Au because his project ended. His company might or might not call him back.
> So, if he'll get the invite soon, he'll do it from offshore. Looking at the current trend, it could take up to a year or more to get a grant. So if his company doesn't send him back, there will be no option for him to visit here. I know this might seem like a small problem for some, but it is to us.
> ...


If he still has a valid 457 just travel back to Australia and apply for 189 on shore. He could travel back offshore as long as his 457 is valid.

You should ask the company if they're going to continue sponsoring his 457. If thats the case you can apply for a tourist visa , travel on shore then apply for 189. Note that this means he is not allowed to work or study for the entire duration of the processing time since he is a "tourist".


----------



## Kumar0037 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello everyone, I have applied for my EOI on March 2019 with 75 points, and increased to 85 in December. For how many years will my application be valid, and when will it get expired? Also, I hope to get invited before April 2020. Is there any possibility of getting it before April? 
Thanks


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Kumar0037 said:


> Hello everyone, I have applied for my EOI on March 2019 with 75 points, and increased to 85 in December. For how many years will my application be valid, and when will it get expired? Also, I hope to get invited before April 2020. Is there any possibility of getting it before April?
> Thanks


EOI is valid for 2 years from the date of creation.

So march 2021.

No idea about the chances of getting an invitation.

Cheers


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> If he still has a valid 457 just travel back to Australia and apply for 189 on shore. He could travel back offshore as long as his 457 is valid.
> 
> You should ask the company if they're going to continue sponsoring his 457. If thats the case you can apply for a tourist visa , travel on shore then apply for 189. Note that this means he is not allowed to work or study for the entire duration of the processing time since he is a "tourist".


Thanks. 
Supposed he will cancel his 457 and apply for a tourist visa, can he apply for visa onshore while he is on a tourist visa? will he get bridging from tourist visa to 189?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

accountant0618 said:


> Thanks.
> Supposed he will cancel his 457 and apply for a tourist visa, can he apply for visa onshore while he is on a tourist visa? will he get bridging from tourist visa to 189?


He cannot apply for another visa onshore on a tourist visa if No Further Stay (8503) condition applies on his tourist visa. In general, most of the tourist visa has No Further Stay condition.


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

accountant0618 said:


> Thanks.
> Supposed he will cancel his 457 and apply for a tourist visa, can he apply for visa onshore while he is on a tourist visa? will he get bridging from tourist visa to 189?


Yes he will get bridging to 189 as above poster says, only if the visa does not have a "no further stay condition" I don't believe that "most visas have a "no further stay condition" though" It really depends if you are from a high risk country , if you've been rejected visa etc..

If you get the condition then you have no choice but to apply offshore unfortunately.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

lynhea said:


> Yes he will get bridging to 189 as above poster says, only if the visa does not have a "no further stay condition" I don't believe that "most visas have a "no further stay condition" though" It really depends if you are from a high risk country , if you've been rejected visa etc..
> 
> If you get the condition then you have no choice but to apply offshore unfortunately.


Thank you. Assuming he gets the tourist visa with no "No Further Stay Condition" and applies for 189 onshore, will that bridging visa allow him to work full time already?


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

accountant0618 said:


> Thank you. Assuming he gets the tourist visa with no "No Further Stay Condition" and applies for 189 onshore, will that bridging visa allow him to work full time already?


No. The bridging visa follows the condition of the previous visa until your new visa gets approved.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

lynhea said:


> No. The bridging visa follows the condition of the previous visa until your new visa gets approved.


Thank you. Makes sense


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

lynhea said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Assuming he gets the tourist visa with no "No Further Stay Condition" and applies for 189 onshore, will that bridging visa allow him to work full time already?
> ...


Actually that's the normal case and doesn't apply to PR application. If you are applying for any PR visa, there will be no conditions attached to the bridging visa (except no travel for all BVA).


----------



## Sana123 (May 25, 2018)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for 189 in Sept 2019. Haven't received any invite yet. I have also submitted an EOI for Vic for 190 earlier this month (Jan 2020). 

I see that most states are not open to off-shore candidates without job offer. Am I eligible to apply for any other states. Please advise!

Details below

Job code 261313 software engineer
Location: off-shore
Points: 85 (189), 90 (ss)
Exp: 8+ yrs
Language: Superior
Partner points: 10


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Sana123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 in Sept 2019. Haven't received any invite yet. I have also submitted an EOI for Vic for 190 earlier this month (Jan 2020).
> 
> ...



1. All >90 pointers should get cleared first 
2. 85 pointers have a backlog dated approx mid week feb -2019 . So it’s going to be an year for those applicants and they are still waiting 

You can get your answer for y you dint get invite from above points

For 190. Apart from vic no states are open for off shore/ need job offer and again point1 and 2 might be applicable here also as most of the applicants lodge eoi for both 189 and 190

PS: Patience is more important and another criteria for candidates who are interested from offshore. It’s no more the 2018 trend. Need to wait for some miracle to happen on any round for getting high number of invites


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Guys, I wonder what is the chance of 2613 software engineer on 90 points with DOE of October11,2019.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Guys, I wonder what is the chance of 2613 software engineer on 90 points with DOE of October11,2019.


Pretty good actually


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Guys, I wonder what is the chance of 2613 software engineer on 90 points with DOE of October11,2019.


>=90 have bright chances


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Is there any hope for me to get an invite in 2020 with below details?

85 Points
Applied on 28th June 2019 under 189
Code 263111



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

AussizMig said:


> Is there any hope for me to get an invite in 2020 with below details?
> 
> 85 Points
> Applied on 28th June 2019 under 189
> ...


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Expecting February round to be approx 1000-1200 so that all 90 is covered and they start with 85.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Gunnidhi said:


> Expecting February round to be approx 1000-1200 so that all 90 is covered and they start with 85.


January round was quite big, why do you expect Feb to be that big?


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Marsickk said:


> Gunnidhi said:
> 
> 
> > Expecting February round to be approx 1000-1200 so that all 90 is covered and they start with 85.
> ...


Height of positivity.. why would we limit the expectations.. let's hope the best..


----------



## Elbara (Jan 11, 2019)

Just a quick question for those who's been following with data for a quite some time, 

Since the occupation *233111 Chemical Engineer* falls under non pro rata group, has there been any invitations issued for this particular occupation? 

Currently I'm sitting on 85 points with DOE 24th Dec 2019 , with the following: Age 30, PTE 20, Qualification 15, NAATI 5 and Aus exp 5 (single 10).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Elbara said:


> Just a quick question for those who's been following with data for a quite some time,
> 
> Since the occupation *233111 Chemical Engineer* falls under non pro rata group, has there been any invitations issued for this particular occupation?
> 
> Currently I'm sitting on 85 points with DOE 24th Dec 2019 , with the following: Age 30, PTE 20, Qualification 15, NAATI 5 and Aus exp 5 (single 10).


All Non pro rata EOIs are all clubbed together and individual Anzsco codes don’t get any preference in invites

Check Iscah website for the trend but the number of invites per round fluctuate so wildly, no calculations can actually work

Cheers


----------



## Elbara (Jan 11, 2019)

NB said:


> All Non pro rata EOIs are all clubbed together and individual Anzsco codes don’t get any preference in invites
> 
> Check Iscah website for the trend but the number of invites per round fluctuate so wildly, no calculations can actually work
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply, 

that's the thing that no one gets, as per DHA data, only 39 invitations has been issued for this particular so far! sometimes it doesn't make any sense huh? lol 


will give few months and see how things go, I doubt if there's any hope for non pro rata at 85 points, otherwise gonna pack my stuff and start somewhere else. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

*Invitation round*

I guess, we should be getting the data for the invitation round held in January by today or tomorrow.

what does everybody else thinks ??


----------



## Josh_Andrew (Jan 28, 2020)

Hope someone can give me light on this matter:

Background:
* From 17 January 2017 to present. Working on the same company. (started when I was still a student)

* Complete my degree 06 July 2017 (as stated on my Completion Letter)

" This letter is to advise that on July 06, 2017, Josh XXXXX, XXXXXXXX, born the XXXXXXXXX, completed the requirements for the award of Master of Information Systems (CRICOS Code 083580K) from XXXXXXXXXXXX University with an award conferral date of the twenty-fourth day of July, 2017"

* Applied for skill assessment 11 October 2018 using my work experience (01/17 - 10/18) - Positive assessment and on my letter it says that: 

"The following employment after July 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261XXX of the ANZSCO Code."

Question?

Should I start claiming work experience under my nominated skill starting from 06 July 2017. Is this correct? My assessment letter doesn't specify which specific date.



Many Thanks


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Josh_Andrew said:


> Hope someone can give me light on this matter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ideally you should claim points from August 01, 2017.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Elbara said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense. It basically means only 39 people had enough points to meet the minimum required for every round conducted this year. 

This means there are other people Infront of you that are non-pro rata with either better points or better EOI date. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Marsickk said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnidhi said:
> ...


There is a big difference between hoping and expecting.


----------



## hamidyk (Jul 17, 2019)

1. The total amount of EOIs for each occupation group for a subclass 189 visa in submitted statues with the total points of 80, 85, 90, 95, 100, 105 as at 17 December 2019; and

2. The total amount of EOIs for each occupation group for a subclass 190 visa which sought a nomination from Victoria in submitted statues with the total points of 85, 90, 95, 100, 105, 110 as at 17 December 2019.

filebin.net/hlk2m3imwgzibbeh/FA_191201054_-_Document_released.pdf?t=ze5bk0nq


----------



## adamkaz (Jun 17, 2019)

hamidyk said:


> 1. The total amount of EOIs for each occupation group for a subclass 189 visa in submitted statues with the total points of 80, 85, 90, 95, 100, 105 as at 17 December 2019; and
> 
> 2. The total amount of EOIs for each occupation group for a subclass 190 visa which sought a nomination from Victoria in submitted statues with the total points of 85, 90, 95, 100, 105, 110 as at 17 December 2019.
> 
> filebin.net/hlk2m3imwgzibbeh/FA_191201054_-_Document_released.pdf?t=ze5bk0nq


from where did you get such a file ?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

it is 29th today and they haven't released the numbers for the Jan round. 

what are they up to ??


----------



## veer.sheoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Forum Members,
I got a notification from Skill Select today that my points have changed from 85 to 90. I could see my experience points have increased from 10 to 15. Now the problem here is I have total experience of 8 years as Application Programmer and i know ACS deducts 2 years from total experience. When i submitted my EOI i added all the experience i have starting from Aug 2011 instead of July 2013 mentioned by ACS from when my exp is accepted. The reason is Skill Select mentioned 'Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years' it did not mention exp approved by ACS or valid/acceptable exp. Have i made a mistake here? My DOE has been changed to today's date. If it was a mistake from my side, is there a way i can explain it to DHA and ask them to change my date to original date and points back to 85?

Thanks,
Veer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veer.sheoran said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> I got a notification from Skill Select today that my points have changed from 85 to 90. I could see my experience points have increased from 10 to 15. Now the problem here is I have total experience of 8 years as Application Programmer and i know ACS deducts 2 years from total experience. When i submitted my EOI i added all the experience i have starting from Aug 2011 instead of July 2013 mentioned by ACS from when my exp is accepted. The reason is Skill Select mentioned 'Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years' it did not mention exp approved by ACS or valid/acceptable exp. Have i made a mistake here? My DOE has been changed to today's date. If it was a mistake from my side, is there a way i can explain it to DHA and ask them to change my date to original date and points back to 85?
> 
> Thanks,
> Veer


You can just edit the EOI and show the period deducted by ACS as non relevant 
Split the experience in 2 parts if necessary
So your points will come down to 85

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Mr. said:


> it is 29th today and they haven't released the numbers for the Jan round.
> 
> what are they up to ??


Just chilling)


----------



## veer.sheoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for your reply NB. So you reckon it is a clear mistake on my part although Skill Select is not very clear on this? If i do as you say, will my DOE revert to its original date?


----------



## ychi40 (Aug 24, 2019)

I believe the DOE will be updated if you made any changes to the points. So I reckon it will not revert back to the original date since you made changes to the points.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

newly released FOI is a bit strange..

from 11/11/19 - 29/11/19 there's been an increase of 5 people at 95 points in RN occupation. but from 11/12/19 to 19/12/19 there's been an increase of 105 people at 95 points, within 8 days &#55357;&#56881; 

could it be fake ones generated intentionally by someone? if so, this is a lot of wasted invitations for non-proratas.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

veer.sheoran said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> I got a notification from Skill Select today that my points have changed from 85 to 90. I could see my experience points have increased from 10 to 15. Now the problem here is I have total experience of 8 years as Application Programmer and i know ACS deducts 2 years from total experience. When i submitted my EOI i added all the experience i have starting from Aug 2011 instead of July 2013 mentioned by ACS from when my exp is accepted. The reason is Skill Select mentioned 'Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years' it did not mention exp approved by ACS or valid/acceptable exp. Have i made a mistake here? My DOE has been changed to today's date. If it was a mistake from my side, is there a way i can explain it to DHA and ask them to change my date to original date and points back to 85?
> 
> Thanks,
> Veer


Hi Veer

A change in policy by Immigration in October 2019 means that you can claim the "deducted" 2 years as skilled experience. Changing it back to 85 points will mean re-setting the DOE for 85 points as today's date - so your next to zero chance of getting invited for a 189 visa on 85 points gets closer to zero.

If your evidence of experience and pay for the two deducted years is as good as your evidence for the most recent 6 years, then you should keep your EOI at the new 90 points and get a real chance of getting invited in the next 2 to 4 months. I have tried to explain the situation logically and in detail on another thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ork-experience-deducted-acs.html#post15032304

Regards

Tony


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> veer.sheoran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Forum Members,
> ...


Have a doubt . If showing proofs alone can be a part of claiming work experience points , then why there is a need of assessing authority. The ACS guidelines clearly mentions there will be deductions for your experience. Also why asking to create a new eoi if the change is Of sure shot. There itself the statement becomes contradictory. If someone is so sure about the change do it in their existing eoi itself just like it happened on nov-16. Asking people to create new eoi itself is a doubtful statement from iscah


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> newly released FOI is a bit strange..
> 
> from 11/11/19 - 29/11/19 there's been an increase of 5 people at 95 points in RN occupation. but from 11/12/19 to 19/12/19 there's been an increase of 105 people at 95 points, within 8 days ��
> 
> could it be fake ones generated intentionally by someone? if so, this is a lot of wasted invitations for non-proratas.


Where did you find these FOI logs? I just checked the official website where they are posted, but they haven't been updated since 09/Jan/2020. Therefore, I can't see the FOI logs you are talking about (from 11/11/19 to 29/11/19 and from 11/12/19 to 19/12/19)


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

nopalito said:


> Where did you find these FOI logs? I just checked the official website where they are posted, but they haven't been updated since 09/Jan/2020. Therefore, I can't see the FOI logs you are talking about (from 11/11/19 to 29/11/19 and from 11/12/19 to 19/12/19)


filebin.net/hlk2m3imwgzibbeh/FA_191201054_-_Document_released.pdf?t=ze5bk0nq

11/1119 - 19/11/19(correction). this foi is what i personally requested


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> newly released FOI is a bit strange..
> 
> from 11/11/19 - 29/11/19 there's been an increase of 5 people at 95 points in RN occupation. but from 11/12/19 to 19/12/19 there's been an increase of 105 people at 95 points, within 8 days ��
> 
> could it be fake ones generated intentionally by someone? if so, this is a lot of wasted invitations for non-proratas.



Hey Juni,

Can you please share the link of the FOI you are talking about. Thanks!


----------



## nopalito (Dec 13, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> filebin.net/hlk2m3imwgzibbeh/FA_191201054_-_Document_released.pdf?t=ze5bk0nq
> 
> 11/1119 - 19/11/19(correction). this foi is what i personally requested


Thank you for sharing this FOI!! It has helped me heaps to see where is my place among the competition in my occupation!


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

negi said:


> Hey Juni,
> 
> Can you please share the link of the FOI you are talking about. Thanks!


hey negi

send me your email address via my private message. i will send you the copy of foi 19/11/20 

19/12/20 one is someone else's if you scroll up, he/she already shared the link.


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Seems hard to imagine that 85 pointers and even 80 pointers will see zero invite this FY. What is the point of a points system that states 65 as a minimum but doesn’t even consider anyone unless they have 25 point more than that? It makes absolutely no sense.

As a temporary issue relating to election politics last year, sure, I can understand it, but as a long term policy... why? It has never been the case in skillselect history.


----------



## Waitforever (Jan 23, 2020)

I think the competition has also increased.. number of applications increased and the open places are limited, so the bar goes higher and higher every yr. 65 is bare minimum. Lucky are those who applied last yr exact same time, i saw many getting 189 invitations for 75 points..


----------



## hamidyk (Jul 17, 2019)

hamidyk said:


> 1. The total amount of EOIs for each occupation group for a subclass 189 visa in submitted statues with the total points of 80, 85, 90, 95, 100, 105 as at 17 December 2019; and
> 
> 2. The total amount of EOIs for each occupation group for a subclass 190 visa which sought a nomination from Victoria in submitted statues with the total points of 85, 90, 95, 100, 105, 110 as at 17 December 2019.
> 
> filebin.net/hlk2m3imwgzibbeh/FA_191201054_-_Document_released.pdf?t=ze5bk0nq



*Some notes about this new FOI

- It is the FOI which I personally requested, so it doesn't appear on the official website.
they just sent this pdf file to me. if anyone has doubts about the legitimacy of this pdf, I can forward that email to them.

-I completed the request on 19 December based on the EOI numbers on 17 December as you can see in the pdf file.
so the correct date for your considerations is* 17 December*.


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I agree...my friend got invite within a week with 75 points.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

hamidyk said:


> *Some notes about this new FOI
> 
> - It is the FOI which I personally requested, so it doesn't appear on the official website.
> they just sent this pdf file to me. if anyone has doubts about the legitimacy of this pdf, I can forward that email to them.
> ...


thanks for the sharing  great data. 
it is very shocking to see a substantial increase of 105 people at 95 within 6 days under one non-prorata occupation, for someone to achieve 95 as an RN, a majority of them should be onshore applicants who studied there with some experience. most onshore applicants dual eoi for 190,189 especially victoria as there is no charges, but this 105 number is not reflected on victoria 190, meaning nearly non of them applied for 190. perhaps it could be newly graduated nurses, but december is still too early for them to complete registration and skills assessment to submit eoi. course completion happens in December, registration takes 2weeks, and 8 weeks for skills assessment after registration. I really wonder where they all came from within such a short period of time. all things considered, I'm a bit convinced that it is intentional fake eois, not all but a majority of them. but thanks for the documents again, i believe it helps a lot of people on this forum.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> thanks for the sharing  great data.
> 
> it is very shocking to see a substantial increase of 105 people at 95 within 6 days under one non-prorata occupation, for someone to achieve 95 as an RN, a majority of them should be onshore applicants who studied there with some experience. most onshore applicants dual eoi for 190,189 especially victoria as there is no charges, but this 105 number is not reflected on victoria 190, meaning nearly non of them applied for 190. perhaps it could be newly graduated nurses, but december is still too early for them to complete registration and skills assessment to submit eoi. course completion happens in December, registration takes 2weeks, and 8 weeks for skills assessment after registration. I really wonder where they all came from within such a short period of time. all things considered, I'm a bit convinced that it is intentional fake eois, not all but a majority of them. but thanks for the documents again, i believe it helps a lot of people on this forum.



I completely agree with you @juni
For a RN to have 95 points is very rare (even if onshore). Probably someone playing with the system and screwing our invitations.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

negi said:


> I completely agree with you @juni
> For a RN to have 95 points is very rare (even if onshore). Probably someone playing with the system and screwing our invitations.


I shall pray for our 190 nomination approval like our life depends on it XD


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Waitforever said:


> I think the competition has also increased.. number of applications increased and the open places are limited, so the bar goes higher and higher every yr. 65 is bare minimum. Lucky are those who applied last yr exact same time, i saw many getting 189 invitations for 75 points..


2 years back 70 was sufficient
3 years back 65 was sufficient
5 years back 60 was sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## Waitforever (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah.. I never thought about migrating like 2-3 yrs ago.. my points would have been same(80) and i would got invited the next month I applied and in a year i would have move also.. now to get an invite itself I have very less chances.. 

That's okay, nothing much can be done now.. i wish i found this forum before i got my ACS/PTE and submitting EOI done. I would have planned for something else...


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> Seems hard to imagine that 85 pointers and even 80 pointers will see zero invite this FY. What is the point of a points system that states 65 as a minimum but doesn’t even consider anyone unless they have 25 point more than that? It makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> As a temporary issue relating to election politics last year, sure, I can understand it, but as a long term policy... why? It has never been the case in skillselect history.


I totally agree and I don't it's the number of applications that has the increased the scores.. hoping for a positive change in number of invitations..

Regards,
Viji


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> Seems hard to imagine that 85 pointers and even 80 pointers will see zero invite this FY. What is the point of a points system that states 65 as a minimum but doesn’t even consider anyone unless they have 25 point more than that? It makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> As a temporary issue relating to election politics last year, sure, I can understand it, but as a long term policy... why? It has never been the case in skillselect history.


Being an 85 pointer NPR as well you would hope. But, looking at the EOI numbers as at 17 Dec 2019, if my maths serves me right there are about 3700 NPR people at 85, and then about 1200 people with points 90+. So, unless DHA feels generous and starts inviting more people in this FY or a lot of these people get a 190/491 invite and actually withdraw their 189 EOI, the chances surely are slim in this FY. And then, if fake EOIs are a factor then they get re-invited anyway again. 

So if by some miracle 85 pointers get an invite this FY I'd definitely say the chance of an invite for 80 pointers is pretty low.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Waitforever said:


> I think the competition has also increased.. number of applications increased and the open places are limited, so the bar goes higher and higher every yr. 65 is bare minimum. Lucky are those who applied last yr exact same time, i saw many getting 189 invitations for 75 points..


That is right. Last FY 75 was a sure bet up to Nov though I think about how lucky it was people before 3 years since the invite was with 60 or 65 to be max. I think with time the points will increase since there is an increase in the number of people applying and a reduction in the bar for invites. So only thing you can do is try best to increase points and keep praying.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ciaran88 said:


> As a temporary issue relating to election politics last year, sure, I can understand it, but as a long term policy... why? It has never been the case in skillselect history.


Simply because there is a huge competition for any open position and supply - demand equations are changing. Big 4 financial institutions and Insurance giants have suffered a huge setback due to regulatory issues in the last year or so, who have been a major contributor to Tier-I city economies. Droughts have caused havoc to rural economy too.

Unless economy revives, I don't see DHA making any attempt to up the intake of migrants.

I hope 189/190/186 doesn't go down the path of UK (HSMP changing to stricter Tier-I and then going out of sight completely), which could mean death bed to skilled migration.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Simply because there is a huge competition for any open position and supply - demand equations are changing. Big 4 financial institutions and Insurance giants have suffered a huge setback due to regulatory issues in the last year or so, who have been a major contributor to Tier-I city economies. Droughts have caused havoc to rural economy too.
> 
> Unless economy revives, I don't see DHA making any attempt to up the intake of migrants.
> 
> I hope 189/190/186 doesn't go down the path of UK (HSMP changing to stricter Tier-I and then going out of sight completely), which could mean death bed to skilled migration.


I guess more migrants mean more money, more investment to education ( which international folks paid 4-5 times more than domestic ones ), to real estate ( everyone wants to settle down, or at least pay the ridiculous rent rate here in Oz ), to working force ( high skilled folks coming from somewhere without taking any investments of the government at all from beginning ), ... 
So no one coming means no more money coming from somewhere. Who will pay for the high living cost here in Oz if not migrants?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I guess more migrants mean more money, more investment to education ( which international folks paid 4-5 times more than domestic ones ), to real estate ( everyone wants to settle down, or at least pay the ridiculous rent rate here in Oz ), to working force ( high skilled folks coming from somewhere without taking any investments of the government at all from beginning ), ...
> So no one coming means no more money coming from somewhere. Who will pay for the high living cost here in Oz if not migrants?


All the above makes sense only when a migrant starts to earn. If everyone are trying to land a job, there will be fierce competition benefiting neither the existing residents, nor the new ones. Also, what percentage of migrants move in and try their hands on entrepreneurship? 

Government will not take in migrants at the cost of causing discontent within current residents / citizens. Their priority is to take care of current residents and if the job market was anywhere close to how it was up until 2017, we would've seen thousands of invitations per month.

The contract rates in IT Sector have fallen drastically due to over-supply in the last 2 years and in some cases it has dropped close to 50%.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> All the above makes sense only when a migrant starts to earn. If everyone are trying to land a job, there will be fierce competition benefiting neither the existing residents, nor the new ones. Also, what percentage of migrants move in and try their hands on entrepreneurship?
> 
> Government will not take in migrants at the cost of causing discontent within current residents / citizens. Their priority is to take care of current residents and if the job market was anywhere close to how it was up until 2017, we would've seen thousands of invitations per month.
> 
> The contract rates in IT Sector have fallen drastically due to over-supply in the last 2 years and in some cases it has dropped close to 50%.


Mate this is a very broad story which has many sides. But Australia is a land built by immigrants, now you are saying there should be no more and they may compete with current residents? :clap2::clap2: 
Australia only has 25mil residents incl temporary folks like me. And they still struggle to find a solution to accommodate all the temps? Doesn't make sense. See Canada they are around 37mil guys and welcome everyone onboard?
But it is true that they will take care of their own citizens first, and migrants are to the bottom of the list.
And its true that skill shortage is not the reason for immigrants intake. I read reports saying current working force requires no more intake but they still keep the occupation/program open because they want to lure more cash-cows into their education system and most of them will return to their home country (>80%) leaving more than $100k investment to Australia. So in the end counting these remaining folks they are hard to enter the white collar environments.


----------



## veer.sheoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Veer
> 
> A change in policy by Immigration in October 2019 means that you can claim the "deducted" 2 years as skilled experience. Changing it back to 85 points will mean re-setting the DOE for 85 points as today's date - so your next to zero chance of getting invited for a 189 visa on 85 points gets closer to zero.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply Tony, it has given me some hope to clutch on to. Shall i contact SkillSelect or Immi Dept to validate this interpretation of the regulation? This is to avoid rejection of my visa application once my EoI is selected on the grounds of giving false information.

I finished by degree in Computer science in June 2011 and started working as Programmer Developer in August 2011. However ACS stated that my employment after July 2013 is considered to equate work at appropriately skilled level to Developer Programmer of the ANZSCO Code. i Completed 8 years in Jan 2020. 
P.S.: i have posted this reply i your other thread as well.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Mate this is a very broad story which has many sides. But Australia is a land built by immigrants, *now you are saying* there should be no more and they may compete with current residents? :clap2::clap2:


Thuong, I never said there should be no more, so dont put words in my mouth. I'm simply trying to find a reason for low invites and don't imply that I want it that way. I'm trying to explain the job market here and trying to find a reason as to why invites declined. 

Secondly US and Canada is built on immigration too, but that's not an argument for continuing it the same way year on year. The day locals resent, govt will change the policy. That's what exactly happened in the US. When Trump promised tighter immigration, his voters agreed with him. Unfortunate for migrants, but that's the bitter truth. This is one reason why Oz and Canada started to look attractive for potential migrants.



Thuong Nguyen said:


> Australia only has 25mil residents incl temporary folks like me. And they still struggle to find a solution to accommodate all the temps? Doesn't make sense. See Canada they are around 37mil guys and welcome everyone onboard?
> But it is true that they will take care of their own citizens first, and migrants are to the bottom of the list.
> And its true that skill shortage is not the reason for immigrants intake. I read reports saying current working force requires no more intake but they still keep the occupation/program open because they want to lure more cash-cows into their education system and most of them will return to their home country (>80%) leaving more than $100k investment to Australia. So in the end counting these remaining folks they are hard to enter the white collar environments.


Many sections of Australian inland is uninhabitable and if it is, it is considered in-hospitable and unattractive by migrants. Whereas Canada has many attractive offerings in-land, outside of it's major cities.

Unless the economy improves, I don't see Oz migration taking an attractive approach. Now, don't term that as my wish, but that's the reality. Lets hope it revives for it is in the best interest of current residents and future ones too.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Thuong, I never said there should be no more, so dont put words in my mouth. I'm simply trying to find a reason for low invites and don't imply that I want it that way. I'm trying to explain the job market here and trying to find a reason as to why invites declined.
> 
> Secondly US and Canada is built on immigration too, but that's not an argument for continuing it the same way year on year. The day locals resent, govt will change the policy. That's what exactly happened in the US. When Trump promised tighter immigration, his voters agreed with him. Unfortunate for migrants, but that's the bitter truth. This is one reason why Oz and Canada started to look attractive for potential migrants.
> 
> ...


Well I do have different opinion to you on this. I think economy down means they need to invite more. The low invitation rate is all because of the election last year.
Maybe I'm wrong. But at least we can see that they want immigrants, but never want them to be permanent, hence 2mil temporary folks on different types of VISAS are in here having no choice to push further to PR.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Well I do have different opinion to you on this. I think economy down means they need to invite more. The low invitation rate is all because of the election last year.
> Maybe I'm wrong. But at least we can see that they want immigrants, but never want them to be permanent, hence 2mil temporary folks on different types of VISAS are in here having no choice to push further to PR.


Lets agree to disagree...

Back to the topic, I have seen several recessions while working in the last two decades. H1B restrictions were put in and consultancy firms that provided H1B were targeted post sub-prime crisis. This was the same time when UK abolished HSMP and brought in Tier-1 skilled migration. It is always the case wherein countries providing migration options, squeeze it immediately when it senses a downturn in the economy. I believe Oz is doing the same

Historically, economy can be spurred by increase in govt spending, especially in infrastructure. There are other notorious means to spur the same, but lets not go there.

Lets wait and see how it spans out. All the best..!


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Lets agree to disagree...
> 
> Back to the topic, I have seen several recessions while working in the last two decades. H1B restrictions were put in and consultancy firms that provided H1B were targeted post sub-prime crisis. This was the same time when UK abolished HSMP and brought in Tier-1 skilled migration. It is always the case wherein countries providing migration options, squeeze it immediately when it senses a downturn in the economy. I believe Oz is doing the same
> 
> ...


I see what you meant, and I partly agree to this point.
Cheers!


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

veer.sheoran said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Veer
> ...


Mate, even if you reply them you will get only automated response since I got the same. If your assessing authority is ACS better revert back your changes because ACS manual clearly mentions there will be deductions. I even personally emailed and them and got the same reply. If you have MARA agent , consult with him and proceed . Don’t go by this posts and at the end of the day it’s your call to play with your EOI


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

January results are in

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

wjbmorgan said:


> Actually that's the normal case and doesn't apply to PR application. If you are applying for any PR visa, there will be no conditions attached to the bridging visa (except no travel for all BVA).


Just as you state, the DIBP confirmed to me over the phone that bridging visas pursuant to PR visas do not carry work restrictions. Wanted to reiterate this for everyone's awareness.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Mate, even if you reply them you will get only automated response since I got the same. If your assessing authority is ACS better revert back your changes because ACS manual clearly mentions there will be deductions. I even personally emailed and them and got the same reply. If you have MARA agent , consult with him and proceed . Don’t go by this posts and at the end of the day it’s your call to play with your EOI


Hi

ACS skill assessment clearly states that :

*"While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision to award points remains with the Department of Home Affairs."*

More often than not, the advice on when an applicant is "deemed" to be working at an "appropriate skilled level", that date is on the middle of a particular position and ACS is saying that during this particular period of work for the same duties and same position with the same employer, the earlier part is NOT at the appropriate skill level but after thus arbitrary deeming date, it is now at the appropriate skill level - nonsense

Regards

Tony


----------



## rajeshchowdary (Dec 2, 2019)

walxy42 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Please who know how many invites were issued in Jan 2020???
> 
> Cheers


1300 total - 1000 (189) & 300 (491)


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

What is the possibility of achieving 110 and 115 in any occupation? 11 people are in that range for January round


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Latest invitation round January 2020 Results


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> What is the possibility of achieving 110 and 115 in any occupation? 11 people are in that range for January round


I was at 105 points for 491 visa family sponsored stream when I got the invitation. (90 + 15). You can possible get there but it wouldn't make any sense to apply for 491 if you already have that high of points cause you can get invitation for 189. so probably fake invites IMO.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

usa.aussie said:


> Just as you state, the DIBP confirmed to me over the phone that bridging visas pursuant to PR visas do not carry work restrictions. Wanted to reiterate this for everyone's awareness.


if you're visa has a nofurther stay then you won't be able to get a bridging visa even if you apply for permanent visa. otherwise you will have to adhere to your current visa rules until it expires. after it expires you get bridging visa A which has no restrictions. But you cannot travel outside of australia otherwise your bridging visa is revoked.

For example someone on a student visa applies for 189 visa. His bridging visa A will not come into effect until student visa expires. However if he or she decides to cancel his student visa he will be on a breach, and hence he will have his student visa cancelled, with that also the chances of bridging visa, and quite possible his 189 visa is also jeopardized.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Wafz said:


> if you're visa has a nofurther stay then you won't be able to get a bridging visa even if you apply for permanent visa. otherwise you will have to adhere to your current visa rules until it expires. after it expires you get bridging visa A which has no restrictions. But you cannot travel outside of australia otherwise your bridging visa is revoked.
> 
> For example someone on a student visa applies for 189 visa. His bridging visa A will not come into effect until student visa expires. However if he or she decides to cancel his student visa he will be on a breach, and hence he will have his student visa cancelled, with that also the chances of bridging visa, and quite possible his 189 visa is also jeopardized.


Hi

That is all mixed up, especially the first paragraph - the first sentence of the 2nd paragraph is correct. If Immigration cancels the student visa, then any bridging visas held will cease on cancellation. There will be zero affect on the 189 visa application.

As for the 1st paragraph - If in Australia with 8503 visitor visa and you get invited to make a skilled visa, you would need to depart Australia to lodge a valid skilled visa. If the visitor visa had multiple re-entry and was still valid, you could then return to Australia for the processing of the skilled visa. You can then apply for a bridging visa A which would come into effect when the visitor visa expired - usually 3 months. Then you have permission to work on the Bridging visa A and can apply for a Bridging via B any time if you need to travel during the processing of your skilled visa.

Regards

Tony


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

rajeshchowdary said:


> 1300 total - 1000 (189) & 300 (491)


If they repeat the pattern, then again for couple of month they will release 100 only


----------



## harunkumaar (Jan 30, 2020)

Can people outside Australia can come to Australia in tourist visa and write NAATI CCL test to gain 5 points?


----------



## harunkumaar (Jan 30, 2020)

*189 with 90*

Do we really have chances to get invite with 90 score for 189 in another 4 months or so?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harunkumaar said:


> Can people outside Australia can come to Australia in tourist visa and write NAATI CCL test to gain 5 points?


Hundreds of applicants come

Cheers


----------



## hassan_ur2 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this is not the right place to ask this. 

I've received 5 points from my wife's IELTS score. But this will expire in May (3 years will end). She recently took the PTE. The question is, if I want to change my EOI to add this new PTE score, will that affect my DoE?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

hassan_ur2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right place to ask this.
> 
> I've received 5 points from my wife's IELTS score. But this will expire in May (3 years will end). She recently took the PTE. The question is, if I want to change my EOI to add this new PTE score, will that affect my DoE?


If the points change then the DOE will change.

If points remain the same then DOE will not change.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hassan_ur2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right place to ask this.
> 
> I've received 5 points from my wife's IELTS score. But this will expire in May (3 years will end). She recently took the PTE. The question is, if I want to change my EOI to add this new PTE score, will that affect my DoE?


It will not affect

Cheers


----------



## sameena.mahil (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> It will not affect
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hello NB

I have a doubt regarding date of effect after Nov changes. I submitted my EOI in Nov 2018 with 65 and later updated on 24th July 2019 with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190 Nsw for 2613 . Here I claimed 5 points for my partner and 5 for Aus exp. Later in Nov , I got 5 more points for partner skills which made my points 80 and 85. 
I have updated EOI on Nov 21 but still it was showing 24th July 2019. In this case what will be my date of effect ? Please advise



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

*My Findings on Strange 10 January Round*

Please feel free to have your comments. I have brought up this statistics based on the FOIs I have seen on this forum


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

harunkumaar said:


> Do we really have chances to get invite with 90 score for 189 in another 4 months or so?


It all depends on the upcoming rounds . You can’t predict anything. Just hope for the best. What if they send only 100 invites, even 95 has to wait


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

chhaynemo007 said:


> Please feel free to have your comments. I have brought up this statistics based on the FOIs I have seen on this forum


If they have found a way to remove the fake / duplicate applicants, it’s a great relief .


----------



## haxnats (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi, I'm quite unfamiliar with how the invitations to stuff work and have a question. 

I applied under civil engineering, so I'm guessing it's under Other Engineering Professionals group. 

With 80 points, I'm guessing the chance of getting invite this FY is almost zero seeing people with 90 points are clutching at straws. 

I should probably start preparing for life outside Australia, though, my question is, if I might have a chance at all to be invited after I leave Australia (still with the 80 points)?

Probably not, to think that if I had applied just a year earlier, I would've been invited for sure. It saddens me.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

harunkumaar said:


> Can people outside Australia can come to Australia in tourist visa and write NAATI CCL test to gain 5 points?


You can get a visitor visa , come here and write NAATI. But the sad part is , it’s becoming a business now. Offshore people(few) just come here and once they pass, they portray themselves as trainers , make money , popularise it and the cycle iterates. Any offshore who can afford the expense can write it , but people themselves are not aware that they are increasing the cut off range. 

It all depends on individual aspects. If u r at 90 and need a invite in next round , can afford the expense then come here and write it and you will goto 95 and get the invite in next round (again it’s all if’s and but’s)


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> harunkumaar said:
> 
> 
> > Can people outside Australia can come to Australia in tourist visa and write NAATI CCL test to gain 5 points?
> ...


I second this.. People are really not aware that behind the scenes they increase the cut off range by making Naati popular and now even 90 pointers write it..

Regards,
Viji


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Anyone know what the cutoff doe is for non-pro rata during Jan invites. The data by DHA didn't make much sense to me. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Guys.

I do not know the credibility of the below link. Found this in one of the FB group.

https://www.righttoknow.org.au/requ...80/attach/4/FA191200425 document released.pdf

EOIs as at 7-12-2019. After this, December and January invite happened. Does anybody have any updated list?


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

VineethViswan said:


> Guys.
> 
> I do not know the credibility of the below link. Found this in one of the FB group.
> 
> ...


Somebody already posted an FOI request back from 17/12/2019.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

hsran said:


> VineethViswan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys.
> ...


Once we get the January data, we can confirm if dha has taken any measures to remove duplicate and fake applicants. I have requested already


----------



## stev_tuman (Nov 18, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> If they have found a way to remove the fake / duplicate applicants, it’s a great relief .



This is a nice presentation of data, well done. How do you know your queue number?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

5 more points for me, should I update existing a year old eoi Or create new one? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> 5 more points for me, should I update existing a year old eoi Or create new one?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


It’s a no brainier
Create a new one

Cheers


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s a no brainier
> 
> Create a new one
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. 

And withdraw old one? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> And withdraw old one?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Obviously 

Cheers


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

hsran said:


> Somebody already posted an FOI request back from 17/12/2019.


The source of info may be wrong cos as an Early childhood teacher with 85 points, we are still waiting. Whereas acc. to this people with 65 points already got through.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hey mate,

Can you please share the link to this doco?

Cheers,
Pratik



Silentpoison said:


> Once we get the January data, we can confirm if dha has taken any measures to remove duplicate and fake applicants. I have requested already


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Can you please share the link to this doco?
> 
> ...


It’s in DHA website FOI disclosure logs


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI post successfull ACS in 2017 but was not lucky enough to receive the invite due to only 60 points.

Now, I am planning to go for ACS again as old one is expired.
At the time of ACS submission in 2017, I asked for reference letter from my supervisor on affidavit. Then, I switched that job in January 2018. I want to know weather that letter can still be used or I would have to make a new one mentioning "last date of Job". Post my ACS in 2017. I have worked in 2 companies.

please help me with this.

Thanks..!


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi Guys,
I passed NAATI and updated my EOI with 95 points for 189 today. 
Is there any chance to get an invitation this round as the DOE is just 04/02/20.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

zak88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I passed NAATI and updated my EOI with 95 points for 189 today.
> Is there any chance to get an invitation this round as the DOE is just 04/02/20.


You will get invited at 95 don't worry


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey Guys, what are the chances for 90 points under 2613 with DOE of 31st January? Can I expect it this FY or even on/before April 11th rounds?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Hey Guys, what are the chances for 90 points under 2613 with DOE of 31st January? Can I expect it this FY or even on/before April 11th rounds?


Probably July 11 if the current trend keeps up


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

@GandalfandBilbo

For PCC from India and Aus, should we do it before visa lodge or after?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

zak88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I passed NAATI and updated my EOI with 95 points for 189 today.
> Is there any chance to get an invitation this round as the DOE is just 04/02/20.


Keep your documents ready


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ev12 said:


> @GandalfandBilbo
> 
> For PCC from India and Aus, should we do it before visa lodge or after?


Keep your PCC ready and lodge it with the VISA application. Avoiding CO contact helps speed up the processing times.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Keep your PCC ready and lodge it with the VISA application. Avoiding CO contact helps speed up the processing times.


Thanks for the reply. My friend has only a month left on his visa. Apart from PCC he has all other documents. So incase he's invited, just curious if he could lodge 189 and get a bridging visa first and then lodge for PCC.. That way he could get some more time, isn't it?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ev12 said:


> @GandalfandBilbo
> 
> For PCC from India and Aus, should we do it before visa lodge or after?


I did everything before except the Indian PCC, cause it takes a while

But if you are sure you are getting invited next round might as well start the process, I dont think my case/file will be picked up for another 4-5 months as 189 is really slow now.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ev12 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My friend has only a month left on his visa. Apart from PCC he has all other documents. So incase he's invited, just curious if he could lodge 189 and get a bridging visa first and then lodge for PCC.. That way he could get some more time, isn't it?


I have done exactly this, you can still upload documents after paying the visa fees


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for your replies guys!


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hey GandalfandBilbo,

Then is it a good idea to apply for Indian PCC now if the invitation is expected in 3-4months ?

I just want to know the validity of Indian PCC while submitting the application

Cheers,
Pratik



GandalfandBilbo said:


> I have done exactly this, you can still upload documents after paying the visa fees


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Hey GandalfandBilbo,
> 
> Then is it a good idea to apply for Indian PCC now if the invitation is expected in 3-4months ?
> 
> ...


1 year Validity

Indian PCC from India takes 1 day
from Australia takes 5-45 days (said by VFS Global)


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks heaps for the info 

Looks like it's better to apply for Indian PCC now as 45 days is a long wait.

Cheers,
Pratik



GandalfandBilbo said:


> 1 year Validity
> 
> Indian PCC from India takes 1 day
> from Australia takes 5-45 days (said by VFS Global)


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Sorry for asking a silly question at this stage.
Do we need to provide Educational information for secondary and higher secondary when filling EOI? 
I have provided educational information from bachelor and higher.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> 1 year Validity
> 
> Indian PCC from India takes 1 day
> from Australia takes 5-45 days (said by VFS Global)



If your PCC is about to expire and you haven't got the grant yet, can you just apply for a new one and attach to your application? Will it not affect processing time/grant date?


----------



## Sana123 (May 25, 2018)

Hey folks,

Quick question.

I have submitted the EOI for 189 directly on SkillSelect without creating an Immiaccount. Does it matter? Will there be any issues in the future? Please advise!

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sana123 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> ...


Nope
But once you get an invite, you will have to create one to use the same

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zak88 said:


> Sorry for asking a silly question at this stage.
> Do we need to provide Educational information for secondary and higher secondary when filling EOI?
> I have provided educational information from bachelor and higher.


Only bachelor and above 

Cheers


----------



## Sana123 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks a lot NB for the prompt response always 

Can you or anyone in this forum also please help me understand if there is any chance I have for 491.

I have already applied for 189 and 190 (Victoria). No luck yet with either. I am checking individual states for 491 as well. Anyone here has any inputs on that?

Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE: 79+
Exp: 8+ yrs
Partner points: 10
Total points: 85 for 189, 90 for 190
EOI submitted: Sept 2019


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi all,

I have received my ACS today and it states 19 Dec 2016 as my skills met date. As per the old system, I can claim 5 points for 3 years. But I started working in October, 2014. As per the new set of rules(which state we can claim points for years deducted by ACS) can I claim 10 points for 5 years of work experience?

My degree has been assessed as an IT Major and my ANZSCO is 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

*rajasinghgujral*

Is there any chance for 90 points with DOE- 1 Feb 2020 in Skill 261313 in Feb/March 2020 invitation round?


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Only bachelor and above
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Is there any chance for 90 points with DOE- 1 Feb 2020 in Skill 261313 in Feb/March 2020 invitation round?



I am on 90 same occupation, DOE Oct11,2019 and still waiting 🙂 maybe we’ll have luck next round. Let’s pray


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> I am on 90 same occupation, DOE Oct11,2019 and still waiting 🙂 maybe we’ll have luck next round. Let’s pray


You have very high chances of invitation as the DHA site states that 90 pointers till 2nd Oct have been cleared.


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Gathered below information from various documents released in FOI logs if it helps anyone to forecast pending rounds for this fiscal.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Gathered below information from various documents released in FOI logs if it helps anyone to forecast pending rounds for this fiscal.


The number of backlog at each point is useless
The DHA sometimes invites 1500 and sometimes 100 only in each round 
So how does one predict or calculate

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received my ACS today and it states 19 Dec 2016 as my skills met date. As per the old system, I can claim 5 points for 3 years. But I started working in October, 2014. As per the new set of rules(which state we can claim points for years deducted by ACS) can I claim 10 points for 5 years of work experience?
> 
> ...


There is no official confirmation from DHA about claiming deducted experience. The change in policy is a guide for CO only. If DHA wants people to claim deducted experience, they will make it official. 

The choice is yours mate. Claim the experience at your own risk.


----------



## harunkumaar (Jan 30, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> I am on 90 same occupation, DOE Oct11,2019 and still waiting 🙂 maybe we’ll have luck next round. Let’s pray


Hello, Can you please let me know if you have got 90 points? on Oct 11 itself or did it get revise post nov 16 changes?


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Once we get the January data, we can confirm if dha has taken any measures to remove duplicate and fake applicants. I have requested already


hey mate, is there any new information or idea on how 2613 jumped to october 2 while there are nearly 250 people with 95 points?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

harunkumaar said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > I am on 90 same occupation, DOE Oct11,2019 and still waiting 🙂 maybe we’ll have luck next round. Let’s pray
> ...


After the nov16 changes 🙂


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

brs said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > Once we get the January data, we can confirm if dha has taken any measures to remove duplicate and fake applicants. I have requested already
> ...



No official info , guess dha might have removed few duplicate/fake applicants.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Gathered below information from various documents released in FOI logs if it helps anyone to forecast pending rounds for this fiscal.


What different dates and numbers are reflecting ? EOI logged on different dates or in total EOIs waiting for invites ?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> What different dates and numbers are reflecting ? EOI logged on different dates or in total EOIs waiting for invites ?


Number of EOIs waiting for invite in submitted Status at given dates.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

brs said:


> hey mate, is there any new information or idea on how 2613 jumped to october 2 while there are nearly 250 people with 95 points?


Because 298 people from 2613 were invited out of 1000 in Jan Round, so all 95 pointers were invited for 2613 + a lot of 90 pointers

Overall 285 people have been invited at 95 points i.e All occupations. 

Also, those 250 people at 95 points for 2613 were before the December Round


----------



## gurmee11 (Oct 7, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Because 298 people from 2613 were invited out of 1000 in Jan Round, so all 95 pointers were invited for 2613 + a lot of 90 pointers
> 
> Overall 285 people have been invited at 95 points i.e All occupations.
> 
> Also, those 250 people at 95 points for 2613 were before the December Round


Hi GandalfanBilbo

Any hope with having 85 points for 261399 and DOE is 12/11/2019 ?

Best regards


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Latest DHA backlog of undecided applications 
as of 31/12/2019 
(includes main applicant and family members)

189 (NZ) 4,212
189 (points test) 8,368
491 (family) 54


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> Latest DHA backlog of undecided applications
> as of 31/12/2019
> (includes main applicant and family members)
> 
> ...


this is a lot less than i thought if that is the numbers including dependents, hopefully they still have a bit of room left to invite more people in this financial year.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> this is a lot less than i thought if that is the numbers including dependents, hopefully they still have a bit of room left to invite more people in this financial year.


The people they invite this FY are anyways gonna be for next FY,
Isn't the waiting time like 18 months?
So grant might be received in 2021/22 easily.
I don't see any problem with inviting AS MANY PEOPLE as they want as the waiting is such they can defer people to next FY and fill the ceiling as per their limit.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> AussieStudent2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Latest DHA backlog of undecided applications
> ...


yes tho i know ISCAH’s estimation is not reliable at this unstable stage, still their latest estimation was made based on 12000 points test backlog. With only 8368 now, I am looking forward to seeing their new one in next week lol


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Please answer this question : I got my invite last month but I cannot lodge application onshore due to section 48. 

I have applied for bridging visa B ( to travel overseas), but it got refused. I have attached the reason in the screenshot. Could anyone please advice me what reason should I provide to the department.


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello All,
Can anyone tell how many 261313 applicants with 90 points are in the queue as of today?
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone tell how many 261313 applicants with 90 points are in the queue as of today?
> Thanks in advance


Unfortunately DHA employees are not members here

Cheers


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi,
We are a student couple, submitted our EOI in December. Right now we have 80 points. We will be getting 10 points after September this year after the degree is awarded which will increase our points to 90. Lately we found out that we can't claim extra 10 points for special education requirement ( stem) as the cricos code shows that our broad field is health and it does not come under natural and physical sciences. It's such a shame that we can't claim points for stem after all what we do is biological science. That is a topic to discuss for a different day. What I would like to know is that, wait till September to get 10 points? or give NAATI and get extra 5 points? Suggestions please. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> Hi,
> We are a student couple, submitted our EOI in December. Right now we have 80 points. We will be getting 10 points after September this year after the degree is awarded which will increase our points to 90. Lately we found out that we can't claim extra 10 points for special education requirement ( stem) as the cricos code shows that our broad field is health and it does not come under natural and physical sciences. It's such a shame that we can't claim points for stem after all what we do is biological science. That is a topic to discuss for a different day. What I would like to know is that, wait till September to get 10 points? or give NAATI and get extra 5 points? Suggestions please. Thanks.


Without giving your Anzsco code, your post is useless

Cheers


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m (Feb 5, 2020)

Biotechnologist 234514 (


NB said:


> Abubakar siddiq m said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone tell how many 261313 applicants with 90 points are in the queue as of today?
> Thanks in advance


You can file an FOI for that and let us know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> Hi,
> We are a student couple, submitted our EOI in December. Right now we have 80 points. We will be getting 10 points after September this year after the degree is awarded which will increase our points to 90. Lately we found out that we can't claim extra 10 points for special education requirement ( stem) as the cricos code shows that our broad field is health and it does not come under natural and physical sciences. It's such a shame that we can't claim points for stem after all what we do is biological science. That is a topic to discuss for a different day. What I would like to know is that, wait till September to get 10 points? or give NAATI and get extra 5 points? Suggestions please. Thanks.


NAATI is a waste of money for you
85 points will not help in getting 189
At 90 points you don’t need 95
So wait till September and probably with 90 points you should get an invite in a couple of rounds

Cheers


----------



## Abubakar siddiq m (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank for the suggestion NB.


NB said:


> NAATI is a waste of money for you
> 85 points will not help in getting 189
> At 90 points you don’t need 95
> So wait till September and probably with 90 points you should get an invite in a couple of rounds
> ...


----------



## expat91 (Nov 29, 2019)

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> Hi,
> We are a student couple, submitted our EOI in December. Right now we have 80 points. We will be getting 10 points after September this year after the degree is awarded which will increase our points to 90. Lately we found out that we can't claim extra 10 points for special education requirement ( stem) as the cricos code shows that our broad field is health and it does not come under natural and physical sciences. It's such a shame that we can't claim points for stem after all what we do is biological science. That is a topic to discuss for a different day. What I would like to know is that, wait till September to get 10 points? or give NAATI and get extra 5 points? Suggestions please. Thanks.


Since you will be updating your EOI later, keep in mind, updating it doesn't change the validity. Best to create a new EOI later to retain full 2 years validity.

Best to take NAATI and attain as many points as possible.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> Hi,
> We are a student couple, submitted our EOI in December. Right now we have 80 points. We will be getting 10 points after September this year after the degree is awarded which will increase our points to 90. Lately we found out that we can't claim extra 10 points for special education requirement ( stem) as the cricos code shows that our broad field is health and it does not come under natural and physical sciences. It's such a shame that we can't claim points for stem after all what we do is biological science. That is a topic to discuss for a different day. What I would like to know is that, wait till September to get 10 points? or give NAATI and get extra 5 points? Suggestions please. Thanks.


Exactly my case!

If you can afford spend $800, better to book for NAATI.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Abubakar siddiq m said:


> Hi,
> We are a student couple, submitted our EOI in December. Right now we have 80 points. We will be getting 10 points after September this year after the degree is awarded which will increase our points to 90. Lately we found out that we can't claim extra 10 points for special education requirement ( stem) as the cricos code shows that our broad field is health and it does not come under natural and physical sciences. It's such a shame that we can't claim points for stem after all what we do is biological science. That is a topic to discuss for a different day. What I would like to know is that, wait till September to get 10 points? or give NAATI and get extra 5 points? Suggestions please. Thanks.


I think you should take later if required, as 90 will give you invite and 85 will not give you invite bcoz of lot of pending Eoi's so check before 2-3 months when you are about to get the extra 10 points and based on situation you take naati.


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Claiming Indian work exp*

Hi there,

can you please advise if remaining 9 month can be claimed as international (India ) exp as I have 2 yrs 9 month of Indian exp and 3 yrs and 9 month of Australian exp. Need to claim 5 points for indian exp.

I know my question is silly, just a thought crossed so checking here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajarun12 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can you please advise if remaining 9 month can be claimed as international (India ) exp as I have 2 yrs 9 month of Indian exp and 3 yrs and 9 month of Australian exp. Need to claim 5 points for indian exp.
> 
> I know my question is silly, just a thought crossed so checking here.


You cannot swap within Australia with outside Australia experience or vice versa

Cheers


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 10, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Because 298 people from 2613 were invited out of 1000 in Jan Round, so all 95 pointers were invited for 2613 + a lot of 90 pointers
> 
> Overall 285 people have been invited at 95 points i.e All occupations.
> 
> Also, those 250 people at 95 points for 2613 were before the December Round


Hello,

Where can I find this sort of information please? And is there any chance to find this sort of information for different ANZSCO codes? For example, Marketing Specialist 225113

I am about to gather all my documents and start my EOI application, it would be good to know some stats.

Thank you


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 10, 2019)

Regarding 190 visa if possible


----------



## ukkhan20 (Feb 9, 2020)

Elbara said:


> Just a quick question for those who's been following with data for a quite some time,
> 
> Since the occupation *233111 Chemical Engineer* falls under non pro rata group, has there been any invitations issued for this particular occupation?
> 
> Currently I'm sitting on 85 points with DOE 24th Dec 2019 , with the following: Age 30, PTE 20, Qualification 15, NAATI 5 and Aus exp 5 (single 10).


Hello Elbara,

I am a Chemical Engineer myself. I am currently seeking job opportunities. If you don't mind, can i have a chat with you regarding your job profile. 

Thank You.

233111 - Chemical Engineer
EOI - 189 (90), DOE - 25/01/2020 
Age - 25, English - 20, Education - 15, PY - 5, Naati - 5, Australian Study - 5, Regional Study - 5, Single - 10.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> NAATI is a waste of money for you
> 85 points will not help in getting 189
> At 90 points you don’t need 95
> So wait till September and probably with 90 points you should get an invite in a couple of rounds
> ...


I would be careful in saying that. Next financial year, things might change quite a bit. What if the cut off goes to 95?

I would suggest securing all the points you can as fast as you can just to be safe. If you can afford it, just do naati and keep it in the bank.


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi, Any invitations so far?


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Hi, Any invitations so far?


Wouldn't it be tomorrow?


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

laudemhirjan said:


> rajasinghgujral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Any invitations so far?
> ...


Its already 10th Feb in Australia. So I believe it should have started.


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

rajasinghgujral said:


> laudemhirjan said:
> 
> 
> > rajasinghgujral said:
> ...


Immi says invitations are usually given on 11th of each month, but dates are subject to change.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

rajasinghgujral said:


> laudemhirjan said:
> 
> 
> > rajasinghgujral said:
> ...


It’s always on their 11th unless some exceptions like last month . Doesn’t mean to be every time it will be on 10th .


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Is there any chance for 90 points with DOE- 1 Feb 2020 in Skill 261313 in Feb/March 2020 invitation round?




Your possibility of getting invited is very high for this financial year, but not feb/March.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

guess tmr invitation round will be quite significant
whether it will prove once again the low-low-high trend 
or it will breaks the trend and more 90s will be cleared  
hoping for the best and good luck to all those at 90!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Its already 10th Feb in Australia. So I believe it should have started.


It’s generally on the 11th of the month 12.01 AM Canberra Time
6.30 PM india time 10th of the month
A majority of the members on the forum are from Asian countries so probably the impression that the round is done on 10th of the month

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> guess tmr invitation round will be quite significant
> whether it will prove once again the low-low-high trend
> or it will breaks the trend and more 90s will be cleared
> 
> ...


Wishing that too. 2613 at 90 pts. DOE:Oct11,2019 here! Waiting and praying


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> juni_001 said:
> 
> 
> > guess tmr invitation round will be quite significant
> ...



Do update here in forum once you get invite.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Sleepingneha said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > juni_001 said:
> ...


I will. Goodluck to all of us!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Would be really better if we create a 2613 whatsapp group


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Would be really better if we create a 2613 whatsapp group


Good idea


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Is round happening


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Is round happening


You should know in another 15 minutes if it’s a reasonably sized round

Cheers


----------



## Sydney4 (Feb 10, 2020)

Do we get an email or should we check in skillselect? I applied through an agengy.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sydney4 said:


> Do we get an email or should we check in skillselect? I applied through an agengy.


The agency will get the email, not you
So you can check only in Skillselect , if you have access to the password 

Cheers


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Any good news or updates on round ?


----------



## Sydney4 (Feb 10, 2020)

Still submitted status. I don't really have high hopes. 90 points, developer programmer, nov 05 if anyone is wondering.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Not that I was expecting an invite in February selection round, but just checked and still says submitted.

Economist - 224311
90 points
DOE 14/01/2020


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

90 points for 261313, DOE 17/11/19 - no invite, still waiting.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

seeker10 said:


> 90 points for 261313, DOE 17/11/19 - no invite, still waiting.


Strange!!

Seems to be a small round


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> juni_001 said:
> 
> 
> > guess tmr invitation round will be quite significant
> ...


Did you get the invitation?


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

@cutiepie . Did you get the invite


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

Is it possible that the invites are delayed? I have 105 points for 491 Family Sponsored and I didn't get anything. I got 90 points for 189 non pro-rata.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Sleepingneha said:


> @cutiepie . Did you get the invite


I will know tomorrow huhu I have an agent


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

laudemhirjan said:


> Is it possible that the invites are delayed? I have 105 points for 491 Family Sponsored and I didn't get anything. I got 90 points for 189 non pro-rata.


It might be delayed. That’s insane if they wont invite you you’re the top of the bunch!!


----------



## anmolseban (Dec 2, 2019)

DOE: 02-Dec-2019, 263312 90 points Not received an invite yet 😞


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> laudemhirjan said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible that the invites are delayed? I have 105 points for 491 Family Sponsored and I didn't get anything. I got 90 points for 189 non pro-rata.
> ...


I know. I'm a bit worried. Looking at the previous Skillselect round 105 pts is the highest for 491 so I'm really hoping I'll get an ITA this round.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Is anyone invited??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Nope. It's impossible that round is delayed. A small round must have happened. 100 maybe.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Last invite was DOE Oct2,2019 for 2613,90pts I believe


----------



## Sydney4 (Feb 10, 2020)

Just rechecked. The status js invited now. 90 points developer programmer. Nov 05


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sydney4 said:


> Just rechecked. The status js invited now. 90 points developer programmer. Nov 05


Did you not get en email?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I will keep you guys posted tomorrow. I am on DOE Oct11,2019 90pts 2613


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Anyone who knows how to make whatsapp group for 2613? 🙂 so we can have a tracker


----------



## Sydney4 (Feb 10, 2020)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Sydney4 said:
> 
> 
> > Just rechecked. The status js invited now. 90 points developer programmer. Nov 05
> ...


 i applied through agency ak nope. I checked on skillselect. The status is invited. And i bave the apply visa Option now.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Sydney4 said:


> rajasinghgujral said:
> 
> 
> > Sydney4 said:
> ...


Congrats my friend!!!


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Sydney4 said:


> rajasinghgujral said:
> 
> 
> > Sydney4 said:
> ...


Congratulations! It's a good sign.. 🙂

Regards,
Viji


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

rajasinghgujral said:


> Sydney4 said:
> 
> 
> > Just rechecked. The status js invited now. 90 points developer programmer. Nov 05
> ...



Hi [email protected] has created a whatsapp group for 2613! 


https://chat.whatsapp.com/DayFm9Dbxe9BZyQ4uDAG6u


----------



## Ajaay.Krishnamurthy (Feb 10, 2020)

Invited - 263111- 90 points, DOE - 15/10/2019


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

laudemhirjan said:


> cutiepie25 said:
> 
> 
> > laudemhirjan said:
> ...


I received my invite at 1:17 AM east coast time. 491 Family Sponsored at 105 points. I'll see tomorrow from my agent if I received an invite for 189. EOI date for that was Nov. 18, 2019. Non pro-rata.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Only two invites reported here, the latest is 261313 90 DOE 5th November. 90 pointers moved more than a month. 

How just 2 invites reported then? I thought there were a lot of 90 pointers here.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Only two invites reported here, the latest is 261313 90 DOE 5th November. 90 pointers moved more than a month.
> 
> 
> 
> How just 2 invites reported then? I thought there were a lot of 90 pointers here.


Probably we'll see more people reporting tomorrow as many of them apply through agents.


----------



## Anchal_789 (Jan 9, 2020)

anmolseban said:


> DOE: 02-Dec-2019, 263312 90 points Not received an invite yet 😞


Hi.. Did u get invite? Telecom network engineer?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Ak1801 said:


> Probably we'll see more people reporting tomorrow as many of them apply through agents.


Did you check your skill select account? The invites reported were reported from there and not over email.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Invited at 95 (non-pro rata), DOE 04/02/20.

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## smrt (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello, guys I got invited today 
DOE-04/09/2019
Eoi launched with 90points 2611(ICT Business Analyst)


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Did you check your skill select account? The invites reported were reported from there and not over email.


I wouldn't have got invite yet, my doe is Jan, 2020. I would have to wait for a few more months.


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

smrt said:


> Hello, guys I got invited today
> DOE-04/09/2019
> Eoi launched with 90points 2611(ICT Business Analyst)


Congrats! Also curious if anyone else with 2611(ICT Business Analyst) have gotten invites? Would like to know the latest DOE for 90 points it cleared up to....


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

smrt said:


> Hello, guys I got invited today
> DOE-04/09/2019
> Eoi launched with 90points 2611(ICT Business Analyst)


Congratulations!!!


----------



## anmolseban (Dec 2, 2019)

Anchal_789 said:


> anmolseban said:
> 
> 
> > DOE: 02-Dec-2019, 263312 90 points Not received an invite yet 😞
> ...


No I didn't get an invite yet.


----------



## Anchal_789 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi.. Did u get invite? Telecom network engineer?[/QUOTE]

No I didn't get an invite yet.[/QUOTE]

Any other telecom network engineer you know of who got invited in today's round?


----------



## akkusambi (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Thanks to Almighty, I finally got my invitation.

Engineering Technologist
90 points
Doe- 14th Oct 2019


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Any accountants got invited?


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

Hi All,

Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


suspension of EOI doesn't change the DOE unless it changed the point total. it means you are just out of the queue. 
the fact that you suspended your EOI does not matter. what matters is DOE of your EOI & PTE test result date. DOE has to be on or after the date on the test result.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

congrats on people received invite  
looks like things have moved a lil this month too.


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> suspension of EOI doesn't change the DOE unless it changed the point total. it means you are just out of the queue.
> the fact that you suspended your EOI does not matter. what matters is DOE of your EOI & PTE test result date. DOE has to be on or after the date on the test result.


Thanks


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accountant：95 Points DOE MAY 16 2019
auditor:95 Points DOE NOV 19 2019
2611 ICT:90 Points DOE NOV 7 2019
2613 ICT:90 Points DOE NOV 15 2019
2631 Network：90 Points DOE OCT 15 2019
2334 Electronic engineer:90 Points DOE NOV 8 2019
2335 Mechnical engineer:90 Points DOE SEP 13 2019
2339 Other engineer:90 Points DOE OCT 14 2019
NON PRORATA:90 Points DOE NOV 16 2019

Roughly 600-800 invitations are issued


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> accountant：95 Points DOE MAY 16 2019
> 
> auditor:95 Points DOE NOV 19 2019
> 
> ...


Is it just a prediction or is the data published somewhere?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


You have given wrong information in the EOI in October 
Who suggested you to follow this route ?
Or was it your own idea ?

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


Lol, why do you claim superior language before getting the points? Decides to start your life here with cheating?) I hope it's gonna be a problem.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

Unofficial skill select results from Iscah

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-february-2020/


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


Mate you are trying to play smart and dodgy to DHA and the rest of us. Please respect the community.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

uk25 said:


> Any accountants got invited?


Did you get invited?
What's your DOE?

I heard one May invite.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> Did you get invited?
> What's your DOE?
> 
> I heard one May invite.


Yes somebody with a DOE of 16 May 2019 got invited.

Nobody from June or later have reported to have received invites.

So I guess the waiting game continues over to March 2020 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

Is there a group already for March invites?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

seeker10 said:


> Is there a group already for March invites?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lia/1496316-189-invitations-march-2020-a.html


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have received the invite: 261312, doe: 11/11/2019, 90pts


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> I have received the invite: 261312, doe: 11/11/2019, 90pts


Correction my DOE is Oct11,2019


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> uk25 said:
> 
> 
> > Any accountants got invited?
> ...


Nope. DOE 08/19.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

I just noticed that I have typed my DOB wrong, instead of 03/02/00 I typed 02/03/00.There will be no points gained or lost if corrected.

Will changing it update my EOI effective date or should I just leave it and put it as human error?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hi Guys, by when would we come to know if there are any major changes to the points or invitation system of 189 visa that are effective from July 2020(like merging of New Zealand stream happened in 2017, or the spouse points change in 2019)?


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello guys.

One of my friends got an invitation with 90points and DOE 17/11/19 for civil engineering.

Good luck


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi guys,

Did anyone get invited for 2611 apart from the invitation with the doe 04/09/2019?


----------



## Thumper94 (Feb 11, 2020)

Is this 189 or 491? Thanks


----------



## Thumper94 (Feb 11, 2020)

juank said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> One of my friends got an invitation with 90points and DOE 17/11/19 for civil engineering.
> 
> Good luck


Is this 189 or 491? Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

hsran said:


> I just noticed that I have typed my DOB wrong, instead of 03/02/00 I typed 02/03/00.There will be no points gained or lost if corrected.
> 
> Will changing it update my EOI effective date or should I just leave it and put it as human error?


No, Dont leave it as it is. Change it immediately. If there is no change in points, it should not change DOE.


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


Please make sure you submit a new EOI. My friend did the same and he got invited but the Immigration Officer questioned that when he did not get the right marks why did he cheat?
He also asked all this was done to get an early spot in the queue?.
His invitation was cancelled and my friend had to re-apply again but the time was long gone with all the changes in the PR regulations. This happened in Nov 2018 and guess what my friend has still not got his PR.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


DHA will only assess your claim immediately before invitation, so it won't be a problem. In as much as I feel this is unethical, it's a loophole left by DHA for people to exploit. Whether you choose to exploit this loophole is totally up to you.

People should blame DHA and not the person exploiting the loophole.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

You should just put in a new EOI mate. Why risk it. The case officer is bound to question you. You will get your invite cancelled if they thinK this is unethical. Not only are you screwing genuine candidades, you are screwing yourself for making such a choice which might come back and bite you in the ass. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

juank said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


189? Surprising if everyone with doe 16th Nov got invited. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?





ashwinm7779 said:


> Please make sure you submit a new EOI. My friend did the same and he got invited but the Immigration Officer questioned that when he did not get the right marks why did he cheat?
> He also asked all this was done to get an early spot in the queue?.
> His invitation was cancelled and my friend had to re-apply again but the time was long gone with all the changes in the PR regulations. This happened in Nov 2018 and guess what my friend has still not got his PR.


No single person has reported a rejection on this bases, including the one's I know. Everyone who followed this part got their visa's granted (even people who applied in 2019). It's a loophole people have been exploiting for a long time, even migration agents. So the blame is totally on DHA and not the person exploiting the loophole.

For example, people go to tax agents to exploit the loophole so they can claim more money back from their tax. So is the person to blame or ATO?

Like I stated in my earlier post, I believe it's unethical and I don't support it. The choice is totally up to the person if they choose to be ethical or not.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> No single person has reported a rejection on this bases, including the one's I know. Everyone who followed this part got their visa's granted (even people who applied in 2019). It's a loophole people have been exploiting for a long time, even migration agents. So the blame is totally on DHA and not the person exploiting the loophole.
> 
> For example, people go to tax agents to exploit the loophole so they can claim more money back from their tax. So is the person to blame or ATO?
> 
> Like I stated in my earlier post, I believe it's unethical and I don't support it. The choice is totally up to the person if they choose to be ethical or not.


Yeah. You are right about blaming DHA for not doing their job properly.

However, I don't believe the situation is the same as 2019. 

DHA have certainly reduced their backlogs down to a significantly low volume and are taking extra time and effort to review applications and chances are, this person might be one of many who could get their applications refused. 

While DHA policy states that there are some generosity in inadvertent mistakes such as claiming work experience points where period of employment is quite vague. This person who had falsely claimed their point for english test score where date is stated clearly on the test report, could well be deemed to have intentionally overclaimed points to skip the queue. 

I don't think this person is 100% safe in regards to getting a grant.

Not saying he will definitely get rejected, but he is not in the safe zone by any means.


----------



## varunbabu008 (Nov 13, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> Yeah. You are right about blaming DHA for not doing their job properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes exactly. Isn't this the same as a person cutting a line/queue to get ahead making everyone else look stupid.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

Guys, thanks for your responses. I'd better play safe. I just thought if the system allows it maybe it's valid option.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

ashwinm7779 said:


> balim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


This is how cheaters should be treated. Or even kicked out of the country. Would be great.


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Thumper94 said:


> Is this 189 or 491? Thanks


Hi mate. He applies to 189.

Cheers


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> DHA will only assess your claim immediately before invitation, so it won't be a problem. In as much as I feel this is unethical, it's a loophole left by DHA for people to exploit. Whether you choose to exploit this loophole is totally up to you.
> 
> People should blame DHA and not the person exploiting the loophole.


He agreed to provide the correct information at the time of submitting his EOI, which he obviously didn't.


> To provide true and correct information to the Department of Home Affairs and I declare that all information I provide through SkillSelect is true and correct.
> That my use of SkillSelect does not change any of my obligations to provide true and correct information to SkillSelect.
> That if I provide false and misleading information through SkillSelect that results in not obtaining an Invitation or refusal or cancellation of an Invitation to me to lodge a visa application, that information will be treated in the same way as providing incorrect information on a form or in person.


I'd say keep this one in the queue and submit another one. So if this gets cancelled (technically it should), you can fall back to the other one.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

balim said:


> Guys, thanks for your responses. I'd better play safe. I just thought if the system allows it maybe it's valid option.


May I suspect that you were advised by your agent to do so? 

Because a normal person with a conventional mind wouldn't even go near there as he/she will fear a slightest mistake could cost them fortunes.

Now, for an agent who knows how to ball with the system would have convinced a naive client easily that this is the short cut and everyone else does it. 

I could be wrong and you could just be an adventurous person who somehow wanted to explore different options.

But if it turns out that the agents are the ones suspending the EOIs, then I don't know what to say really. They should simply just be outlawed.


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

uk25 said:


> Nope. DOE 08/19.


Hang in there mate. There's hope for you. You'll definitely get in the next 2, 3 rounds.


----------



## Tidus89 (Nov 28, 2019)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


I think it should be ok. It said you must have the correct points you claimed at the time you get the invitation.


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> uk25 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. DOE 08/19.
> ...


 Thanks mate. Hope your words come true. 🤞. Honestly I am less hopeful after looking at the February round.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?


 
Better to remove your EOI as you will loose the money and will be blacklisted. Better not to play unnecessary smart when it is not required.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tidus89 said:


> I think it should be ok. It said you must have the correct points you claimed at the time you get the invitation.


What about the rule that you cannot give wrong information in the EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

ilovetaufu said:


> Congrats! Also curious if anyone else with 2611(ICT Business Analyst) have gotten invites? Would like to know the latest DOE for 90 points it cleared up to....


Is Nov 7th the latest doe for 2611? Just want a confirmation. Nobody reported an invite apart from the one on 04/09/2019. Iscah has said 05/09/2019 but in this forum kirk said its nov 7th. Don’t know which one is correct.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Tidus89 said:


> I think it should be ok. It said you must have the correct points you claimed at the time you get the invitation.


I know it says that you should have the points you claim at the time you get the invitation. You are just twisting these words and implying that you can lie on the EOI as long as at the time of the invitation you have the claimed points. 

Did nobody notice the declaration that you have to sign under the EOI that says all information provided are correct. It is the candidates responsibility to make sure all info in the EOI is correct. If anyone thinks they can point to that quote on the website and argue the technicality with DHA, I say go for it. You will have a year wasted chasing up these issues and getting your visa application rejected. In that time, you can easily put a new EOI with correct information and get the visa. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

single4lyf said:


> May I suspect that you were advised by your agent to do so?
> 
> Because a normal person with a conventional mind wouldn't even go near there as he/she will fear a slightest mistake could cost them fortunes.
> 
> ...


You can do what you want 

Keep the unethical EOI - Get Early Invite and fear for life that DHA might find out and cancel your PR once granted every night. 

OR

Do the right thing, wait for sometime and sleep peacefully with sense of achievement.

its all upto you mate... 

if i was you, i would prefer peace of mind and goodnight sleep.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Harshala said:


> Is Nov 7th the latest doe for 2611? Just want a confirmation. Nobody reported an invite apart from the one on 04/09/2019. Iscah has said 05/09/2019 but in this forum kirk said its nov 7th. Don’t know which one is correct.


One of my friend got invited 90pts- 2611- BA- 189- 19th Sept 

Cheers


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

R.Max said:


> One of my friend got invited 90pts- 2611- BA- 189- 19th Sept
> 
> Cheers


Hey R.Max

Thanks a lot. Please update if there are anymore invites after that date.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question regarding DOE. I've claimed the superior language skills in October 2019 (even though I didn't have it at that time) and suspended my EOI. Finally on 3rd attempt I managed to get 79+ in PTE early February. After unsuspending the EOI and updating the reference ID field the DOE still shows October 2019. Do you think this will be a problem?





Tidus89 said:


> I think it should be ok. It said you must have the correct points you claimed at the time you get the invitation





NB said:


> What about the rule that you cannot give wrong information in the EOI ?
> 
> Cheers


What about the option that lets you update your EOI prior to being invited? There is no rule that states you should delete your EOI if you have provided an incorrect information. The rule clearly states you should update your EOI and ensure that the information provided is correct at the time of invitation.

He provided an incorrect information earlier, then he later updated his EOI to reflect the right information. That is why there is a section in EOI where it shows the last date the EOI was updated. That is what the CO's refer to when assessing points.

Like I stated earlier, it's a loophole DHA need to fix.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> What about the option that lets you update your EOI prior to being invited? There is no rule that states you should delete your EOI if you have provided an incorrect information. The rule clearly states you should update your EOI and ensure that the information provided is correct at the time of invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with shabaranks. It's a loophole and it has been taken advantage of for many years now. Unfortunate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Tidus89 said:


> I think it should be ok. It said you must have the correct points you claimed at the time you get the invitation.





haroon154 said:


> I know it says that you should have the points you claim at the time you get the invitation. You are just twisting these words and implying that you can lie on the EOI as long as at the time of the invitation you have the claimed points.
> 
> *Did nobody notice the declaration that you have to sign under the EOI that says all information provided are correct. It is the candidates responsibility to make sure all info in the EOI is correct. *If anyone thinks they can point to that quote on the website and argue the technicality with DHA, I say go for it. You will have a year wasted chasing up these issues and getting your visa application rejected. In that time, you can easily put a new EOI with correct information and get the visa.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


@bolded Don't you get the same declaration when you update your EOI? Why is there a section that shows the last date the EOI was updated?

People have been exploiting these for a long time and it's a loophole DHA need to fix.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> @bolded Don't you get the same declaration when you update your EOI? Why is there a section that shows the last date the EOI was updated?
> 
> 
> 
> People have been exploiting these for a long time and it's a loophole DHA need to fix.


Ok fine. I am wrong. Go ahead and proceed with what you think 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> @bolded Don't you get the same declaration when you update your EOI? Why is there a section that shows the last date the EOI was updated?
> 
> People have been exploiting these for a long time and it's a loophole DHA need to fix.





haroon154 said:


> Ok fine. I am wrong. Go ahead and proceed with what you think
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


It's not a matter of wrong or right. My point is that, people have taken advantage (and are still taking advantage) of this loophole and DHA need to fix ASAP.


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

shabaranks said:


> What about the option that lets you update your EOI prior to being invited? There is no rule that states you should delete your EOI if you have provided an incorrect information. The rule clearly states you should update your EOI and ensure that the information provided is correct at the time of invitation.
> 
> He provided an incorrect information earlier, then he later updated his EOI to reflect the right information. That is why there is a section in EOI where it shows the last date the EOI was updated. That is what the CO's refer to when assessing points.
> 
> Like I stated earlier, it's a loophole DHA need to fix.


Theres a difference between "Updating information" VS providing completely false information to begin with. You are specifically asked to provide correct and accurate information on the submission of your EOI NOT just at the time of your invitation. The ability to update your EOI is to advise any change in circumstances.

In the english section they asked if you took a test in the last 36 months, he selected YES when he never did.
He would've also provided a fake 'test taken date' as well as a fake 'test reference number'.

When he first submited the EOI with fake points he would've been asked to tick YES to the following, in which he lied to all the above and below statements:

"Understand that if they give false or misleading information, a future visa application may be refused, or any visa granted may be cancelled.*"

"Please check that the information provided is correct before continuing.

If the information provided is incorrect, this may result in refusal of any future application from this EOI."


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

lynhea said:


> Theres a difference between "Updating information" VS providing completely false information to begin with. You are specifically asked to provide correct and accurate information on the submission of your EOI NOT just at the time of your invitation. The ability to update your EOI is to advise any change in circumstances.
> 
> In the english section they asked if you took a test in the last 36 months, he selected YES when he never did.
> He would've also provided a fake 'test taken date' as well as a fake 'test reference number'.
> ...


Well said. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

lynhea said:


> Theres a difference between "Updating information" VS providing completely false information to begin with. You are specifically asked to provide correct and accurate information on the submission of your EOI NOT just at the time of your invitation. The ability to update your EOI is to advise any change in circumstances.
> 
> In the english section they asked if you took a test in the last 36 months, he selected YES when he never did.
> He would've also provided a fake 'test taken date' as well as a fake 'test reference number'.
> ...


If the case officer points at the discrepancy and asks for evidence of points before "update date", you should have sufficient evidence that you gave an English test before as declared. Remember that all changes made to EOI are logged under correspondence section.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> What about the option that lets you update your EOI prior to being invited? There is no rule that states you should delete your EOI if you have provided an incorrect information. The rule clearly states you should update your EOI and ensure that the information provided is correct at the time of invitation.
> 
> He provided an incorrect information earlier, then he later updated his EOI to reflect the right information. That is why there is a section in EOI where it shows the last date the EOI was updated. That is what the CO's refer to when assessing points.
> 
> Like I stated earlier, it's a loophole DHA need to fix.





lynhea said:


> Theres a difference between "Updating information" VS providing completely false information to begin with. You are specifically asked to provide correct and accurate information on the submission of your EOI NOT just at the time of your invitation. The ability to update your EOI is to advise any change in circumstances.
> 
> In the english section they asked if you took a test in the last 36 months, he selected YES when he never did.
> He would've also provided a fake 'test taken date' as well as a fake 'test reference number'.
> ...


Great point. Are you aware that there is a section to enter your English score date while updating your EOI? What do you think that date is there for? Why is there a section that shows the last date the EOI was updated? Are you aware that people gain and loose points and update EOI frequently? CO's don't look at the date the EOI was created due to this. They only look at the date the EOI was last updated against the date the English test was taken. 

Another scenario. X has been working with a company for 4 years and 10months (April 2015 - February 2020). X created an EOI and entered that he has been working from Feb 2015 - Feb 2020 just to claim 10 points and then suspends the EOI. In April 2020 when X completed 5 years, he then goes for skill assessment and after receiving a positive assessment, he updates his EOI to reflect the right experience. X will have an earlier DOE because his points doesn't change. He only updated his EOI with the correct information.

See there are so many ways people have been exploiting the EOI, and those are just a few examples I have given. DHA needs to fix Skill select.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> What about the option that lets you update your EOI prior to being invited? There is no rule that states you should delete your EOI if you have provided an incorrect information. The rule clearly states you should update your EOI and ensure that the information provided is correct at the time of invitation.
> 
> He provided an incorrect information earlier, then he later updated his EOI to reflect the right information. That is why there is a section in EOI where it shows the last date the EOI was updated. That is what the CO's refer to when assessing points.
> 
> Like I stated earlier, it's a loophole DHA need to fix.


Let all applicants do the same
What do Others care
In fact it’s less competition for others if the application is rejected after applying 
It’s their time money and energy that’s at stake, not mine
They are the best judge as they will be the one getting and advantage or facing ban and visa rejection 
The idea is to give all the pros and cons and let the members take an informed decision 

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> Let all applicants do the same
> What do Others care
> In fact it’s less competition for others if the application is rejected after applying
> It’s their time money and energy that’s at stake, not mine
> ...


I agree with you NB. My point is that people have been getting away with this for a long time. It's high time DHA block all loopholes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> I agree with you NB. My point is that people have been getting away with this for a long time. It's high time DHA block all loopholes.


How do you know it’s true ?
I can tell you that I git my grant without a skills assessment, so does that make it true ?

There are many sadistic people in the world who will give wrong information just for the thrill

No Mara agent will recommend that you do it, as far as I know

I am not talking about fly by night agents who don’t care if you get rejected as they get their fees upfront 

If this was a risk free legal loophole, dont you think every Mara agent would have exploited it for their clients ?

Cheers


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Contract role in India*

Could you please advise how contract role works in Indian and if they are counted for work exp for PR. I'm not sure if they will give PF contribution.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajarun12 said:


> Could you please advise how contract role works in Indian and if they are counted for work exp for PR. I'm not sure if they will give PF contribution.


Contract work is self employed
You can claim that period for experience as long as you have evidence
You don’t need to have PF contribution 

Cheers


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> May I suspect that you were advised by your agent to do so?
> 
> Because a normal person with a conventional mind wouldn't even go near there as he/she will fear a slightest mistake could cost them fortunes.
> 
> ...


Ok, let me share full story. This is what actually my friend was planning to do based on my findings. 

In my case, in January I took a risk and changed my EOI and claimed additional 5 points by stating that the first 2 years of my work experience are skilled contrary to ACS evaluation based on "10.4.1 Assessing periods of skilled employment” PAM change. Then I realised that DOE changes only when points change. So, now I'm thinking to revert back that work experience relevancy in May if I don't recieve the ITA by that time since I'll get those 5 points anyway with full 5 years of experience in May (7 years in total with the first 2 years deducted). Not sure how drastic it is but I've started my journey in early 2018 I invested a lot and it's been never ending chasing game. Especially 2019, min points increased from 70 to 90.

Consulted couple agents. They shared that PAM change is not black and white. It depends on the CO and your case and presented evidences. Regarding early point claim, they didn't encourage but haven't seen issues with that so far.

Would appreciate everyone's point of view here. Maybe I'm really missing out something here.

Offshore applicant; 
Code - 263111; 
Age - 30; 
Education - 15; 
Language - 20; 
Single - 10; 
Experience - 10 points (claiming the first 2 years); 
NAATI - 5.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

shabaranks said:


> balim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


If someone claims a point before date and if CO catches it, then chance of fee getting wasted n blacklisting .


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

shabaranks said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> > What about the option that lets you update your EOI prior to being invited? There is no rule that states you should delete your EOI if you have provided an incorrect information. The rule clearly states you should update your EOI and ensure that the information provided is correct at the time of invitation.
> ...





balim said:


> single4lyf said:
> 
> 
> > May I suspect that you were advised by your agent to do so?
> ...




Case officer can easily check by just checking against updated point date with the documents provided n not against last updated and if discripencies are there then they can go with your updates and can catch in seconds. They also have change history by which they can easily make out .


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi All,

Do we have a March round link


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

adumithu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we have a March round link


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lia/1496316-189-invitations-march-2020-a.html


----------

